# Install RELEASE on an iMac7,1



## amma (Jan 2, 2021)

Hi,

I just get a fancy iMac7,1 (2007) and would like to switch my desktop to FreeBSD. I'm usually on Linux and have some experience using OpenBSD. Unfortunately, even installation already fails. I used FreeBSD-12.2-RELEASE-amd64-memstick.img (tried 11.4 also, with same behavior). I get the boot menu and right after the kernel has been loaded - I think, when the display switches to the framebuffer - the display gets unreadable (every display line is shifted somehow). I can do a reboot using Strg+Alt+Del, but installing the system is not possible, because the screen output is unreadable. The iMac has a AMD ATI RV630/M76 VGA card. 

Can you give me any hints on this issue? E. g., how to switch off the framebuffer?

Thanks in advance,
Martin


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Oct 21, 2021)

> … installation … AMD ATI RV630/M76 … how to switch off the framebuffer?



Sorry, I don't know how to switch it off at the loader prompt (pictured).

Anyone?

amma if you have not already done so, please try a more recent installer; <https://forums.freebsd.org/posts/537528> under FrankR's case.


----------

